# Lowering Srpings



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

*Lowering Springs*

I did a search and couldnt find anything for the B12...

All I've really seen is a 2" drop for the b12.. has anyone done this?

Any advice or recommadations on how to go about this and if its worth it...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Eibach makes two different sets of springs, pro-kits and sportlines. The pro-kits drop 1.3" in the front and 1" in the rear. The sportlines drop about 2", but you will probably have to buy camber plates. Remember that the B12s have very little suspension travel so when you lower the car 2" it's going to be a bit rough and you will need a GOOD set of shocks. I suggest the pro-kits instead. Nismo also makes a suspension package but it is out of production. There are a couple of other companies out there but I can't remeber their names.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

what do you think about this one...

http://www.nopionline.com/index.cfm...ntra Suspension Spring - Performance/Lowering


Will i need new shocks with that too?

its a 1.5 inch drop both ways


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

ST does make some good springs. That seems like a good deal, but you will probably want to buy new struts to go with the springs.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

thanks for all the help.. any suggestions on what struts


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Tokico makes a strut insert and KYB makes the GR2s. The KYBs will probably get killed if you lower more then 1.5". My car isn't lowered so you have to wait for someone who knows more about lowering then I do.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok thanks for all the help tho...


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i have the sprint performance springs with the 2inch drop with a set of brand new oem struts on my b12 and to me it still rides like its stock . i love them but you will definetly have to watch ur exhaust especially the smaller pipe that attaches to the cat. i swear i ve torn that bad boy off numerous times.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

was it at least easy to fix?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

my bad, dude. i didnt break it , i just scrubed it quite a few times. i would suggest getting rims before the lowering springs because there will definetly be a difference on the stock 13s. good luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

well as far as spring u can spint i think they have a 2"2.5 lowering spring unless u want to do what i did i cut my spring 3' in the front and 2' 1/2 in the back on 16teens but know im going to swap my engine for the sr20det hell yea and i need to raise it up cuase im customizine the r33 skyline kit into my 87 sentra an im also adding 17 in rims. I hade a ? does anybody know if the b-13 sturt would fit my car if u do know let me know thanxs.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the struts in the front are the same as the B13 but the ones in the back are definitely different.


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

i have H&R springs, but they're not on the car yet. i hope to get them installed soon...they seem quite stiff compared to the stocks, and since i got my rims on there u can really feel the crappy stock springs.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

actually the b13 suspention is just like the b12 sus. 4 wheel indapendant. I went with sprint 2" springs and there an awsome ride. I have KYB GR2's on the car and still rides smooth and stiff i meen its a great combination. eibachs are nice springs i jsut feel you spend to much money for what you get and considering if your going for looks a 1.5" drop doesnt give you to much for the lookers. I have 16's on the car with 205,40's 
and I dont know what you guys were talking about with the muffler issue but i havnt had any problems. Only thing i had to do after lowering ther car was roll the fender wells to prevent my tires from being cut. 
I really suggest buying performance springs and not cutting them. by cutting the spring your going to give your struts a nice fast premature life. and @ 2" your safe and dont need a camber kit but if you go anything past 2" you will most definatly need a camber kit to get close to proper alignment.
if you really want the flexability of the low look and setting the car exactly for the feel and look you want id suggest going with coil overs made for the b13 ser. yes they will fit fine. Danny your going to need to swap that whole sus to SER sus if your doing that engine swap. I would start ordering things for the SER now like the axels and springs and struts. most of the parts will fit on the b12 anyways so why not .


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

even if i drop the car 2" i could still fit 16 rims wit no rubs?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *even if i drop the car 2" i could still fit 16 rims wit no rubs? *


 OF COURSE , MAN. many of us have already done this, so go ahead and order ur springs, you will love 'em


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok im going to roder the Sprint springs as soon as I get my pay check...

Should I order struts with these too?

Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

if you can spare the money then i would order a set of struts too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

If you want a more than a 2" drop, a coil-over suspension is your best bet. They don't sell applictation specific coil-overs from the B12, but Charles Johnson who owns the turbo SR20DE powered B12 is using a set of KYB AGX shocks and Ground control coil-overs both made for the B13 sentra. You can read the article by looking up his project B12 SR20DET on the nissanperformancemag.com website. There's a whole write-up about the installation and what needs to be done in order to modify them to fit the B12. This is a more expensive route to go, but it will give you a much more aggresive drop and better handling, since the KYB AGX's are adjustable. Just another option.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks for the input...

I think Im just going to go with a two inch drop since thats all im interested in...

Thanks,

Jesse


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I recently installed a set of image coilovers mated to the kYB Gr2's and let me just say that when I try to set the car down nice and low, it bottoms out (nasty). So I raised it back up and it rides okay. I also have a set of GC coilovers and AGX adjustables for my drag B12 and will be installing them next week while on vacation and will share the outcome. Traction has been increased with the coilovers and the phantom grip block in the differential and handling is pretty sharp even with the car being out of alignment. In this department (suspension), don't be afraid to spend the bucks because you'll hate yourself later for doing something very cheap. A set up that I have currently on my B12 is the KYB GR2's and a set of intrax springs (I think the drop is better than 2 in) and that car rode great when it was in use.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

K thanks a lot..

Would you guys recomend installing these myself or paying someone...

I've never done i before...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If you're pretty good with hand tools and have the patience, should be a good experience for you. However, if you have no mechanical insight take it to a professional.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

professional it is.. lol...

thanks guys


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Let us know what set up you get and how it performs as many B12er's are always willing to learn off us guinea pigs (lol), but then again us get pigs get to try more variety. If it works good and if it don't work, we're screwed.......


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

the spirit says 137 for a set..

does that mean a set of 2 or a set of 4?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That's for all 4.......


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

thanks


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok I just called and got a price for the springs and struts to be installed...

They want to charge me 350 $ just for labor alone... Does anyone else think this is a rip off?

I might just try to do it myself...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Spanky-spank That is a stinkin' rip off for real..... Just do it yourself........


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I would but i really dont know what to do?

u available for some help?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It's easy man Just rent you a spring compressor and some simple tools and it's show time. The quickest way for the home mechanic to do this is, loosen the tire, jack up the car, remove the tire, loosen the the center bolt on the strut 17mm completely until it seperates the top hat from the strut, loosen the strut from the steering knuckle (17mm) and remove the 3 screws that hold the top hat to the strut tower (Chasis). Inspect bearing and mount (I would change them both) and using the spring compressor, compress the new spring and place it on the strut. Reinstall the top hat and it's components and fasten center bolt as much as possible. Reinstall strut in vehicle the securing the 3 bolts and the steering knuckle and once you're done with that, you must secure the center bolt. Repeat this procedure for remaining struts. Becareful!!! Do not try to remove the strut from the vehicle and try and remove the spring from the strut without a compressor or you will be sorry. I've done it like this before, but I didn't know any better back then. The way I told you to do is the fastest and safest way for the home do-it-yourselfer who don't have that much experience.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

And please .... dont put your face in the way of the spring... so if the compressor collapse... you wont get spring headed !!  those spring have lots lots lots... of pressure when you compress them... (imgaine a 2000lbs car boucing to get it compress...) getting it in the face SHOULD hurt bad !!  just take your time ... be careful...


Happy suspensioning !!

hahahaha new words here... "suspensionning".. (???)


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

lol.. well i mgettin new springs too...

so i might as well install the spring on the new struts right away and can leave them to sit like that until they are ready to install, correct?

How long should I suspect this to take me?

Thanks for all the help...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If you guys do it the way I told and use good judgement, all 4 struts should be about 2 hours, unless you get spring-headed Please don't let that spring hit you, it hurts......


> so i might as well install the spring on the new struts right away and can leave them to sit like that until they are ready to install, correct?


 You can do this as long as you put all components back together.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

*i dont think so*

sorry dude. the new struts wont come with all the hardware you ll need to replace everything so you ll definetly need to take ur old ones off unless ur going to buy all new components such as ur tophat , dust cover and other misc. parts but its not hard at all. i myself am not all that mechanically enclined but myself and a friend did mine in about 2 hours


----------



## Pickledude929 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ive been looking into a 2'' basic drop just for the experence factor of learning my car top to bottom. I have every tool needed for the job. I was wondering if anyone has cut the b12 springs and if they have how many coils were removed. My plan is to get a set from Pull-A-Part and keep the originals (just in case). Also, after removing spring is it wise to fab the rough cut back to a level surface? just as the originals are shaped. 

thanks-james.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Pickledude929 said:


> Ive been looking into a 2'' basic drop just for the experence factor of learning my car top to bottom. I have every tool needed for the job. I was wondering if anyone has cut the b12 springs and if they have how many coils were removed. My plan is to get a set from Pull-A-Part and keep the originals (just in case). Also, after removing spring is it wise to fab the rough cut back to a level surface? just as the originals are shaped.
> 
> thanks-james.


Dude, why don't you just buy my old Intrax springs and save yourself the double work. The car sat low and it didn't bottom out and that was with the KYB struts. I promise not to kill you with pricing:fluffy:

Dee


----------



## Pickledude929 (Jan 14, 2009)

Im so poor at the moment Pull-A-Part is really my only hope I think.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Some years back I posted a how to showing how this all worked and what parts you need to buy in addition to the springs and struts. Check it out here:

http://nick.backfire.ca/hosted/B12_Lowering.pdf

-Nick


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

honestly guys, you want good springs, you need to read all the stuff on b13 suspension. its the same as ours. hop over to SR20Forum, read everything they have there, and do your homework.

and holy cow boost_boy, you're still around?? good to know you're alive .


----------

